# looking for UVB-UVA heat mercury vapor lamp?????



## Missy (Jun 13, 2010)

I would like to get Tank a UVB-UVA self ballasted mercury vapor lamp. Is this right for his indoor enclosure??? The Zoo Med ones are like $70.00 that I have found, is that the going price or does someone know of a better deal?


----------



## khanvict (Jun 13, 2010)

Missy said:


> I would like to get Tank a UVB-UVA self ballasted mercury vapor lamp. Is this right for his indoor enclosure??? The Zoo Med ones are like $70.00 that I have found, is that the going price or does someone know of a better deal?




I got one from petsmart for $39.99. It's an exo-terra solar glo sun simulating lamp. they come in either a 125w or 160w - both are the same price.

Box states
- Optimal levels of UVB, UVA, visual light and heat in one bulb
- Self-ballasted mercury vapour bulb
- Provides benefits of natural sunlight
- Helps prevent metabolic bone disease
- Increased UVB penetration distance (+30cm)



>


here is a youtube video review: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ZraKiKFtCY


----------



## Lou (Jun 13, 2010)

I have always used MegaRay self ballasted 100W bulbs. The bulb itself is about 50 pucks and 6 for shipping. Worked great for my aquatic turtles, beardies and now my baby greek tort. It was suggested to me by a breeder and have read some very good reviews on it.

Here is their site: 

http://www.reptileuv.com/megaray-sb-100-watt-self-ballasted-flood-uvb-lamp.php


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jun 13, 2010)

Yes, MVBs are the best on the market and the only ones I would ever recommend. Having one fixture and one bulb (unless you need night heat, I use a ceramic heat emitter in winter) and having the bulb last a year is cheapest too, from the math I did. The 100 Watt T-Rex (or Mega Ray, same bulb but different brands) is the best in my opinion and by the research on this site: http://www.uvguide.co.uk/mercuryvapourlamps.htm They run about $50 online for the Active UV Heat. The other brands seem to have less UVB output and reliability in my opinion. They have a new model out, the UV Heat, that is less expensive (about half the price, not sure if it is a sale or a permanent price), but there isn't data out on it yet so I am waiting on the data before I buy it. There have been cases before that a bulb came on the market and it was later found it was damaging to animals. I'm not saying there is a problem with the new one, but it is of my opinion there is not enough information out there for me to want to buy it.

You need the bulb face parallel to the substrate, so also get a lamp stand and a wide and deep ceramic socket hood fixture. Mount it between 12 and 18 inches from the substrate, adjusting it to get the desired basking temperature.


----------



## Missy (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the info.



khanvict said:


> Missy said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to get Tank a UVB-UVA self ballasted mercury vapor lamp. Is this right for his indoor enclosure??? The Zoo Med ones are like $70.00 that I have found, is that the going price or does someone know of a better deal?
> ...



Thank you for all your trouble. I appreciate it. I will go check it out.


----------

